# What do you do with cake scraps from leveling?



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

What do you do with cake scraps from/after leveling?!?


----------



## thehappychef (Jun 22, 2007)

If you have scraps that are big enough to cut into some chunks/cubes, they make a great bread pudding. As you can imagine, it can be a bit sweet - but you can cut that with a bourbon sauce or freshly whipped cream. You can also cube the scraps & make a trifle with it - layer them in a glass trifle dish with some pastry cream, fresh fruit, etc. When I was in school one of our instructors also would have us put those scraps on a sheet pan & let them dry out overnight in a gas oven. Then, we would put them in the robot coupe & grind them into fine crumbs, used to decorate the bottom edge of cakes, etc. Not personally my favorite use, but apparently it's a european thing.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Dry 'em out, make crumbs, and cut them with graham wafer crumbs for cheesecake.


----------



## norma (Jun 4, 2006)

You can make CAKE BALLS:

Moist your cake scraps with some spiced rum, add chopped walnuts or raisins, and chocolate ganache until you have the right consistency. 

Use a cookie spoon to make the balls in uniform size. Roll the scooped dough in your hands to form a nice ball. Roll them in chocolate jimmies.

Yummy!!!:crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

MMMMMMMMMMM They all sound fun!
THAKS!
Gonna try the triffle first!:smiles:


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

We use them to make brownie cakes for our buffet.


----------



## ideaguy2113 (Jul 8, 2007)

I actually had a mistake turn into a very nice dessert because of something similar to this.

First, the idea:

Take the scraps, and combine it with some fresh whipped cream flavored with an appropriate liqueur or extract (try banana liqueur with a banana cake; amaretto with chocolate). Crumble the cake, and combine with the whipped cream. YOu want it to be a heavy paste-like consistency. Line a muffin pan with plastic wrap, fill individual muffin tins, and freeze for a few hours. Then unmold, top with ice cream, nuts, syrups, or any other toppings. Makes a light mousse-like dessert with an added touch.

How I found this was I working on an entreme, and I wanted to do a banana layer. Unfortuantely, my banana layer didn't cook properly (bad oven), so I basically had an edge of a cake layer. Well, I crumbled it up as above, froze it, and I used it on top of a brownie layer (with a peanut butter mousse as a stabilizer layer). I then frosted the whole thing with a ganache, and it turned out beautifully. It makes for a nice cake layer-like element that is much lighter. Just keep it refrigerated or frozen.


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Light colored cakes and cakes with nuts and things, I make a trifle out of it. But with chocolate cakes I dry them out in the oven then make crumbs that I dust on the outside of the cake icing. It gives a very cool matte finish that is almost velvety. It's hard to discribe but very pretty. I have also used them to roll chocolate truffles into instead of cocoa powder.


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

........................................


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

I use them to build up my dimentional cakes. I put them in my mixer with a little buttercream and flavoring and make a "paste" that I use as mortar for my bakes. It also makes a pretty decent filling if I add fruit! lol


----------



## pinkbox (Dec 3, 2007)

I love this idea... does the "mortor" harden or crust because of the buttercream? Ive been trying to find a way to sharpen edges after laying fondant around 2 and 3 dimensional cakes ... could this be the answer Im looking for?

PS... I love cake balls with scraps or as my husband calls them... cake Ohhhhhs


----------



## laurieh (Aug 3, 2008)

We layer them with whipped cream and various flavorings/toppings for parfaits. Things like strawberries or other fresh fruit, chocolate chips, nuts...whatever is on hand.


----------



## madbakerwoman (Jul 14, 2008)

eat em plain :lips:


----------

